# endectrid flea treatment any one heard of it?



## stu3y (Aug 13, 2010)

just signed up to a healthy pet scheme which includes worming and flea treatment for 12 months, the treatment used is a combined flea and wormer spot on called endectrid .. is it any good? ive never heard of it before..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

stu3y said:


> just signed up to a healthy pet scheme which includes worming and flea treatment for 12 months, the treatment used is a combined flea and wormer spot on called endectrid .. is it any good? ive never heard of it before..


I hadn't heard of it before either so being inquisitive some might even say Nosey, I checked it out.

Its one of the range of Mipet branded products these are exclusive to a group of Veterinary practices CVS and Associated practices who are members of MiPet Club. It was apparently developed as a cost effective quality alternative to others on the market. It looks like it covers all the things that advocate does or not so far off if not all. Advocate active ingredients are Imidacloprid and Moxidectin.
The active Ingredients in Endectrid is also Imacloprid and Moxidectin too.
Advocate is made by Bayer, and MiPet ranges also have third party suppliers too and for Endectrid Bayer is the listed supplier.

Uses listed for Advocate
Advocate Spot-on Solution
Uses
For use in cats, ferrets and dogs suffering from, or at risk from, mixed parasitic infections: 
For cats:
•For the treatment and prevention of flea infestation (Ctenocephalides felis),
•the treatment of ear mite infestation (Otodectes cynotis),
•the treatment of notoedric mange (Notoedres cati),
•the prevention of heartworm disease (L3 and L4 larvae of Dirofilaria immitis),
•the treatment of infections with gastrointestinal nematodes (L4 larvae, immature adults and adults of Toxocara cati and Ancylostoma tubaeforme).
The product can be used as part of a treatment strategy for flea allergy dermatitis (FAD).
For ferrets: For the treatment and prevention of flea infestation (Ctenocephalides felis) and the prevention of heartworm disease (L3 and L4 larvae of Dirofilaria immitis).
For dogs:
•For the treatment and prevention of flea infestation (Ctenocephalides felis),
•the treatment of biting lice (Trichodectes canis),
•the treatment of ear mite infestation (Otodectes cynotis)
•the treatment of sarcoptic mange (caused by Sarcoptes scabiei var. canis)
•the treatment of demodicosis (caused by Demodex canis),
•the prevention of heartworm disease (L3 and L4 larvae of Dirofilaria immitis),
•the treatment of circulating microfilariae (Dirofilaria immitis),
•the treatment of cutaneous dirofilariosis (adult stages of Dirofilaria repens),
•the prevention of cutaneous dirofilariosis (L3 larvae of Dirofilaria repens),
•the reduction of circulating microfilariae (Dirofilaria repens),
•the prevention of angiostrongylosis (L4 larvae and immature adults of Angiostrongylus vasorum),
•the treatment of Angiostrongylus vasorum and Crenosoma vulpis,
•the prevention of spirocercosis (Spirocerca lupi),
•the treatment of infections with gastrointestinal nematodes (L4 larvae, immature adults and adults of Toxocara canis, Ancylostoma caninum and Uncinaria stenocephala, adults of Toxascaris leonina and Trichuris vulpis).
The product can be used as part of a treatment strategy for flea allergy dermatitis (FAD).

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Bayer_plc/Advocate_Spot-on_Solution/-38247.html

Uses listed for Endectrid.
*Mipet Endectrid flea and multiwormer*
Endectrid provides effective treatment and control of fleas, lice, roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, heartworms, lungworms, ear mites, sarcoptic mange and demodectic mange.

Used to treat and prevent flea infestations (Ctenocephalides felis), biting lice (Trichodectes canis), ear mites (Otodectes cynotis), sarcoptic mange (Sarcoptes scabiei var. canis), demodectic mange (Demodex canis), lungworm (Angiostrongylus vasorum, Crenosoma vulpis) and gastrointestinal roundworms (Toxocara canis, Toxoscaris leonina), whipworms (Trichuris vulpis) and hookworms (Ancylostoma caninum, Uncinaria stenocephala). Endectrid can be used every 4 weeks to help control flea allergy dermatitis (FAD).

http://www.mipet.com/products/mipet-endectrid-flea-and-multiwormer/

Hope that helps.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

It's advocate. It's made by Bayer in CVS own branding to reduce the cost. It cuts out the wholesaler in the middle because it's supplied to Animed Direct (also owned by CVS) and the surgeries order it from them instead of their normal wholesaler.

If you compare the items, apart from the name and the colour of the box, it's identical.

They also have Quantex which is the same as droncit, and milbeworm which is the same as milbemax. They also have a range of supplements and things which are worked in a similar way to the market leaders.


----------

